# Bachelorarbeit in Wirtschaft



## illy1990 (5. Feb 2013)

Hallo,

hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen und eventuell gute Buchtipps geben. Und zwar geht es darum:
Ich möchte für meine Bachelor-Arbeit in knapp zwei Jahren eine komplette Automarktanalyse des deutschen Online-Gebrauchtwagen-Marktes (weitestgehend) zu machen. Habe aber leider gar keine Erfahrung in Programmierung. Hatte schon vor einem halben Jahr einen Versuch gestartet, für spezielle Autos dies durchzuführen, um Aussagen eines fairen Preises für Gebrauchten zu bekommen. Vorgehensweise eben auf ganz langwierige und langsame Weise:

Homepage von Autoscout24.de öffnen, spezielles Auto mit passenden Einstellungen auswählen,
KM-Stand, Preis notieren und in eine Excel-Tabelle einfügen. Durchschnittswerte der Kilometer plus des Preises berechnen und Tabellen anlegen, plus Auswertung ... nach insgesamt nur 2000 Werten verging mir die Lust.
Was ich nun, nach dem Gespräch mit einem Kollegen möchte der sagt, dass sowas geht, schreiben möchte: 

Ein Script, welches letzen endlich automatisch alle Unterseiten aller Wagen von Autoscout24.de öffnet, und da alle benötigten Werte (später auch mit Einstellmöglichkeiten zu Ausstattung und co.) in eine Datenbank schreibt, welche ich darauf mit irgendeiner Software auslesen kann .. Sprich Excel Tabellen oder Ähnliches schreiben, die mir dann Standardabweichung, Mittelwerte, Verteilung, prognostizierter Wertverlust etc. auswirft. Und das für alle Autos und über langen Zeitraum -> wöchentliche Aktualisierung/Ergänzung der Datenbank.

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte oder wenn es schon ähnliche Programme gibt, die sowas tun.

In Anhang mein erster Versuch von Hand zu Fuß.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Landei (5. Feb 2013)

Du solltest dich erst einmal erkundigen, ob du das ohne weiteres darfst - sonst kannst du deine Arbeit unter Umständen nachträglich in die Tonne kloppen. Außerdem ist so eine Vorgehensweise immer ziemlich fehleranfällig.

An deiner Stelle würde ich überlegen, die Betreiber einfach nach den Daten zu fragen. Wenn du erklärst, was du warum brauchst, wozu die Daten verwendet werden sollen, vielleicht noch mit einem kleinen Schriebs von deinem Prof garniert, ist es gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich, dass du sie bekommst - wenn das alles seriös und transparent rüberkommt. Und du sparst dir das Rumgehacke und kannst dich auf das Wesentliche - die Analyse - konzentrieren.


----------



## Marcinek (5. Feb 2013)

Beinhaltet dieses Aufgabenfeld überhaupt eine wissenschaftliche Relewanz? 

Die Daten sind ja vorhanden. Ein Diagramm daraus zu machen, ist erstmal trivial. Macht jedes BI einfach so.

Eine What-If, oder Forecast macht jede Firma ad hoc.

Hmmm...


----------



## schlingel (5. Feb 2013)

Ich würde es so wie Landei vorschlägt machen. Falls die meinen, sie wollen dir die Arbeit nicht abnehmen würde ich das allerdings nicht per Hand machen. Da haut's dich spätestens bei Ajax auf. Zum Glück gibt's dafür fix fertig Software die genau das kann.

Lustigerweise habe ich genau das was du da brauchst letztes Semester auf der Uni gemacht. Wir haben das mit Mozenda erledigt. Das hat gut funktioniert. Es gibt auch noch einige andere Software, wie z.B. den Visual Web Ripper. (Mir fallen nicht alle Namen ein, aber wenn du das brauchst, kann ich dir das mal nachschauen was in der LVA alles vorkam.)

Trotzdem: Probier's mal so wie es Landei vorschlägt.


----------



## Ullenboom (5. Feb 2013)

Das riecht nach Ärger! Daten von fremden Webseiten darfst du nicht so einfach nehmen und speichern. (Sonst bräuchte man auch Wikipedia und OpenStreemap nicht ...) An der Stelle würde ich die Idee gleich abbrechen.


----------



## schlingel (5. Feb 2013)

> Das riecht nach Ärger! Daten von fremden Webseiten darfst du nicht so einfach nehmen und speichern.


Unsinn. Natürlich darf man das. Ob das auch für Weiterverarbeitung und vor allem Veröffentlichung gilt, ist dann die interessantere Frage. 

So wie es illy1990 beschreibt dürfte das aber im gesetzlichen Rahmen sein. Es werden nämlich weder private Daten noch geschützte Werke nach dem Urheberrecht außerhalb des zulässigen Zitats verwendet. (Ich spreche natürlich für das Österreichische Gesetz. Hier wäre das kein Problem.)

Es sei denn illy1990 veröffentlicht die Daten 1:1 wieder. Dann könnte es ein Problem geben da nach dem Österreichischen DSG Datenbanken auch als geschützte Werke gelten.


----------



## ARadauer (5. Feb 2013)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Unsinn. Natürlich darf man das.


Da würd ich mich genauer informieren, das automatisierte Auselsen von Daten ist oft bei solchen Seiten verboten.


----------



## schlingel (5. Feb 2013)

Das Auslesen von Daten von öffentlichen Datenquellen kann man nicht verbieten. Nur die (Weiter-)Verarbeitung. Natürlich können die Seitenbetreiber Schutzbehauptungen aufstellen, die sind für mich aber rechtlich nicht bindend.


----------



## Lumaraf (5. Feb 2013)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Unsinn. Natürlich darf man das. Ob das auch für Weiterverarbeitung und vor allem Veröffentlichung gilt, ist dann die interessantere Frage.
> 
> So wie es illy1990 beschreibt dürfte das aber im gesetzlichen Rahmen sein. Es werden nämlich weder private Daten noch geschützte Werke nach dem Urheberrecht außerhalb des zulässigen Zitats verwendet. (Ich spreche natürlich für das Österreichische Gesetz. Hier wäre das kein Problem.)
> 
> Es sei denn illy1990 veröffentlicht die Daten 1:1 wieder. Dann könnte es ein Problem geben da nach dem Österreichischen DSG Datenbanken auch als geschützte Werke gelten.



Zumindestens beim Abrufen der Daten mach man ja erstmal nichts anderes als die Robots der Suchmachinen. Das was danach mit den gesammelten Daten passiert dürfte problematisch sein. Suchmaschinen haben ja das Ziel den User auf die Seiten zu schicken wenn er danach sucht. Die zusätzlichen Besucher sind für den Betreiber von Vorteil. Wenn man mit irgendeinem anderen Ziel Daten absammelt sollte man auf jeden Fall vorher eine Erlaubnis vom Seitenbetreiber einholen.


----------



## hemeroc (6. Feb 2013)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Lustigerweise habe ich genau das was du da brauchst letztes Semester auf der Uni gemacht.


Hi, klingt irgendwie witzig, welche LVA war das denn?
LG Hemeroc


----------



## schlingel (6. Feb 2013)

Applied Web Data Extraction and Integration.


----------

